# HELP! In the Hall of the Mountain King - Need mp3 download



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm almost finished with my video invite to my witch's bash, but I ran into a big snag. The programs I am working with will not recognize In the Hall of the Mountain King in my iTunes library because it's an .m4a  

Instead of reformatting everything or starting over with my invite I thought I'd ask if anyone has an mp3 version of this song that they wouldn't mind sharing. If so, I'd appreciate it more than you could EVER possibly imagine!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, I'm impatient. I converted the file.


----------

